# Vct Tile Removal Price



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

What Is A Guesstamation On Removing Vct Tile I A Room T 20'x27' I Plan On Renting A Tile Floor Stripper Machine (electric) ?


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Asbestos?


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Last one I did I proposed $3 a sq.ft. Plus the cost of machine rental. They didn't bat an eye


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

*tile removal*

it's not abestos


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

*tile removal*

$3.00 per sq ft seems high, that would be $1620, + 60.00 rental machine, $162.00 for vct tile install, thats .30 sq ft $20.00 roller rental, $94.00 cove base install, thats $1.00 per linear ft total would be approx: $1956.00, does this price seem fair? thank you


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

In general if I know I need a machine for the rip-up (I always bring one just in case) I am in the $1-$1.5 range a foot, depending on the size of the job and other issues like, are you going to have to haul away the old tile or dispose of it on site. Accessability to the area and other special needs. Those things can raise the price substantially. 

Secondly, you may need to skim coat the floor after the rip up, sometimes you need a double skim, and allow for heavy patch for cracks, holes, voids, etc. I almost always plan on at least one skim coat generally about .90-$1.5 a foot (am I supplying the patch, is the customer, etc) one again the size of the job will affect this pricing. Leave a clause for unforseeable floor prep. (quick note if you need a machine for the rip up, plan on the skim coat)

The install itself, 30 cents a foot is cheap even if they supply the adhesive. I would get that closer to .90-$1 a foot unless you really need the work.

Add in for reducers or transistion strips. The base price you listed is about right. If you have to pick up the materials and deliver them charge for that as well.

The overall price is about right if you are supplying the labor directly, chances are you would not get that as a sub.






oskoo said:


> $3.00 per sq ft seems high, that would be $1620, + 60.00 rental machine, $162.00 for vct tile install, thats .30 sq ft $20.00 roller rental, $94.00 cove base install, thats $1.00 per linear ft total would be approx: $1956.00, does this price seem fair? thank you


----------



## oskoo (Jun 15, 2007)

*tile removal*

i really appreciate, all the help you all have gave me, this really helps, god bless


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

.30¢ a foot to install the tiles???? Are you serious??? 

I couldn't afford to do it at that price. Even @ $1 a foot it would be break even and no real profit.


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

They did not bat an eye when they heard that price...

VCT Install only you can not break even at $1 a foot????? 20x27 room that is a half days work, if that....





Floordude said:


> .30¢ a foot to install the tiles???? Are you serious???
> 
> I couldn't afford to do it at that price. Even @ $1 a foot it would be break even and no real profit.


----------

